

How the sex bias prevails  - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/national/how-the-sex-bias-prevails-20100514-v4mv.html

======
bootload
_"... When it comes to bias, it seems that the desire to believe in a
meritocracy is so powerful that until a person has experienced sufficient
career-harming bias themselves they simply do not believe it exists ..."_

Applicable to Startup founders.

